# Boston to Florida (orlando)



## jowalton (Dec 30, 2007)

We will be at Marriott's Custom House in Boston in early September 2008 and would like to spend some time ( maybe 2 weeks) afterwards in Florida.

What ways, with suitcases and child, could we make the journey from Boston to Orlando ?

Thanks for your ideas

Jo


----------



## CMF (Dec 30, 2007)

*Auto Train*

Check out the fares and reviews for the auto train.  We just did it on the way down and it was great.  

Charles


----------



## gmarine (Dec 30, 2007)

I would look into flights from Boston to Orlando. Car or train is probably around 24 hours traveling time.


----------



## Detailor (Dec 30, 2007)

The Custom House is pretty conveniently located to Boston's Logan airport.  I'd suggest taking a taxi to the airport and flying to Orlando.  Fares from Boston are usually fairly reasonable - you should be able to find a one-way flight for $125 to $175 US each.

Another option would be to take the train - Amtrak - from Boston's South Station to Orlando, connecting through Washington DC's Union Station.  That trip would cost your family about $400 US and would take about 28 hours.

Dick Taylor


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 1, 2008)

First of all, I go to Orlando pretty much at least one a year and, even considering you're coming from overseas, two weeks is a lot.

Lets turn the tables and assume I'm visiting the UK. If I were to want to travel from Plymouth to Aberdeen on my overseas trip, I would never go without seeing what is in between. I would get a British Railpass. Amtrak also has a railpass for overseas visitors. The fare is about the same as simply buying a one way ticket for anyone else. You're going to travel in the off season so prices are a bit lower and I would recommend an eastern 15-day pass. Leave Boston, but, rather than change trains in Washington, stay a few days and see the sights. Get on the train again and off in Savannah and enjoy the old south for a day or two. Get back on and continue to Miami and sit on the beach. Then take the train a few hours north to Orlando and spend a week at the parks. This itinerary also has the advantage, in addition to letting you see the country, of not having you spend the night on a train, which can be pretty uncomfortable unless you spring for a room of some sort.


----------



## djs (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're looking to get to Orlando as quickly as possible, flying would be best, though instead of a taxi you can take the "T" to the airport.  There is a stop literally steps outside the Custom House and you don't need to switch trains. Fare is $1.70 per adult (taxi would probably be in the neighborhood of $20).


----------



## scotlass (Jan 2, 2008)

djs said:


> If you're looking to get to Orlando as quickly as possible, flying would be best, though instead of a taxi you can take the "T" to the airport.  There is a stop literally steps outside the Custom House and you don't need to switch trains. Fare is $1.70 per adult (taxi would probably be in the neighborhood of $20).



Be aware, however, that the T stop for the airport drops you at quite a distance from the terminals so you have to get on a shuttle bus from the T station.  A cab will take you door to door.


----------



## Detailor (Jan 2, 2008)

And if the T is crowded it isn't much fun to transport luggage with you.

Dick Taylor


----------

